# MINOLTA X-700 Troubleshoot



## CG Houssem

Hey Guys, I am a new member in this beautiful Forum and I want to ask you a question about my MINOLTA X-700. 
Well,
1st - The *Film-advance lever* don't want to fully turn. I mean I can't go to the next frame.
2nd - The *Operation Button* won't take the shoot. I mean when I press it. It just don't take the shot.
3rd - The *Frame counter* is set to *S*. (_I want to know what that means ?_)



Here is a video that you may get what I wanted to say 




This was CG Houssem (_Houssem Ben Mabrouk_) and I am sorry for my bad english 
and Thanks.


----------



## compur

Electronic problems are common on all the X-series Minolta models. Since these cameras are electronically based, they will not function at all if the circuitry needs repair.

You can try cleaning out the battery compartment with alcohol and inserting fresh batteries. If this does not correct the problem then the camera needs repair. 

Since this repair is not easily done by a user and since repair would cost more than finding another body, the best solution is to simply find another body that works. They are very inexpensive these days.

The "S" on the frame counter always appears when there is no film in the camera. When a new roll of film is loaded and the film is advanced to the first frame the "S" changes to a "1" which means you can start shooting.


----------



## cgw

I've owned 3 over the last 5 years and all of them died. It's an electronic issue that many X-700 bodies suffered from. Here's the DIY repair procedure:

Minolta X-700

As mentioned above, they're cheap now. Probably easier to get another one.


----------



## Designer

CG Houssem said:


> 1st - The *Film-advance lever* don't want to fully turn. I mean I can't go to the next frame.
> 2nd - The *Operation Button* won't take the shoot. I mean when I press it. It just don't take the shot.
> 3rd - The *Frame counter* is set to *S*. (_I want to know what that means ?_)


​If you have NO FILM in the camera, I think you cannot cock the shutter. 

If there is no film, open the back and move the film advance mechanism manually. 

Then try it.​


----------



## CG Houssem

compur said:


> Electronic problems are common on all the X-series Minolta models. Since these cameras are electronically based, they will not function at all if the circuitry needs repair.
> 
> You can try cleaning out the battery compartment with alcohol and inserting fresh batteries. If this does not correct the problem then the camera needs repair.
> 
> Since this repair is not easily done by a user and since repair would cost more than finding another body, the best solution is to simply find another body that works. They are very inexpensive these days.
> 
> The "S" on the frame counter always appears when there is no film in the camera. When a new roll of film is loaded and the film is advanced to the first frame the "S" changes to a "1" which means you can start shooting.


Thanks for your quick response but I didn't understand one thing, it's the BODY ?? Can you be more clearer because I am not even an Amature in this domain so :/


----------



## CG Houssem

cgw said:


> I've owned 3 over the last 5 years and all of them died. It's an electronic issue that many X-700 bodies suffered from. Here's the DIY repair procedure:
> 
> Minolta X-700
> 
> As mentioned above, they're cheap now. Probably easier to get another one.


The problem is that I live in Tunisia and I fixed it here but it takes 2 shots and it blocks again. So I maybe need to repair it in where it was made I mean in Minolta Factory


----------



## CG Houssem

Designer said:


> CG Houssem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st - The *Film-advance lever* don't want to fully turn. I mean I can't go to the next frame.
> 2nd - The *Operation Button* won't take the shoot. I mean when I press it. It just don't take the shot.
> 3rd - The *Frame counter* is set to *S*. (_I want to know what that means ?_)
> 
> 
> 
> ​If you have NO FILM in the camera, I think you cannot cock the shutter.
> 
> If there is no film, open the back and move the film advance mechanism manually.
> 
> Then try it.​
Click to expand...

Emmm What's the point of moving the film advance mechanism and we have no film in the camera !


----------



## minicoop1985

It could be a bad capacitor, which is incredibly common on these bodies.


----------



## CG Houssem

minicoop1985 said:


> It could be a bad capacitor, which is incredibly common on these bodies.


What is the capacitor ? I am so sorry as I said above I have a weak english and I am an amature in this domain ...


----------



## minicoop1985

A capacitor is like a little battery that stores a charge to assist the battery in something, like opening the shutter. It sounds like your capacitor completely discharges after two shots, then locks. That's why I think it's the capacitor. You would need to remove the bottom plate and do a little soldering in order to fix it, but the good news is you can buy capacitors in packs of 10 or so for $10-$20 US.


----------



## CG Houssem

minicoop1985 said:


> A capacitor is like a little battery that stores a charge to assist the battery in something, like opening the shutter. It sounds like your capacitor completely discharges after two shots, then locks. That's why I think it's the capacitor. You would need to remove the bottom plate and do a little soldering in order to fix it, but the good news is you can buy capacitors in packs of 10 or so for $10-$20 US.



Thanks, great I have some hope that it will come alive again hahahahah


----------



## cgw

minicoop1985 said:


> A capacitor is like a little battery that stores a charge to assist the battery in something, like opening the shutter. It sounds like your capacitor completely discharges after two shots, then locks. That's why I think it's the capacitor. You would need to remove the bottom plate and do a little soldering in order to fix it, but the good news is you can buy capacitors in packs of 10 or so for $10-$20 US.



Yes, it's bad capacitors. And no, they're not so easy to fix. The top cover of the camera is not easy to remove without special tools. The camera isn't working because of broken electronic parts. This is a problem with the X700. The camera depends on electronics to operate. When these fail, the camera doesn't work. I would look for a new camera.


----------



## minicoop1985

I thought the capacitor in question was on the bottom, not under the top plate....?


----------



## compur

minicoop1985 said:


> I thought the capacitor in question was on the bottom, not under the top plate....?



There are 2 of them that often fail on the X700. One on top and the other on the bottom.

In any case it's not a repair for newbies who don't know what a capacitor is to attempt.


----------



## compur

CG Houssem said:


> Thanks for your quick response but I didn't understand one thing, it's the BODY ?? Can you be more clearer because I am not even an Amature in this domain so :/



Yes, it's the body.


----------



## timor

Guys are right, camera is cocked, that's why the lever doesn't go any further. Camera can't fire: or capacitor is no good any more (maybe not used for long time and dried out - thanks Minolta for using cheap electronics) or is not getting any current for other reasons (?). Minoltas series X are basically the same cameras with different "extras". Here is a video, how to fix bad capacitor problem:


----------



## Mike_E

Or you could just get an SR-T 102 (or 101 or 100).  Great cameras that are fully manual (except the meter) and very hard to kill.

Plus you can use the lenses you have for the X-700.


----------



## timor

The only thing I noticed lately with all my Minoltas, the light seals are failing. In all 7 bodies I own, X series and SR-T series. So far black electrical tape is the (a bit clumsy ) solution. LOL


----------



## CG Houssem

Thanks every one for the good responding I really appreciate all of you, you gave me so much ideas about the technical (electronic) issues about the X-700 that they are commun so thanks again.


----------



## cgw

timor said:


> The only thing I noticed lately with all my Minoltas, the light seals are failing. In all 7 bodies I own, X series and SR-T series. So far black electrical tape is the (a bit clumsy ) solution. LOL



Hoping you know that's a really easy DIY fix?. Usually the seal at the film door hinge is all that needs some love--and replacement.


----------



## timor

cgw said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I noticed lately with all my Minoltas, the light seals are failing. In all 7 bodies I own, X series and SR-T series. So far black electrical tape is the (a bit clumsy ) solution. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping you know that's a really easy DIY fix?. Usually the seal at the film door hinge is all that needs some love--and replacement.
Click to expand...

 Actually all of them are leaking from the top and bottom of the door. Lust old age... LOL.


----------

